# swollen vagina



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

My Porkchop has been sick off and on since 8/28. She hurts her legs, then gets bowel movement issues that caused a skin infection that removed hair on her lower stomach. She has been to the vet 3 times and it has been very expensive so I'm asking on here

Does anybody know what could make her vagina swell? It was extremely swollen the other morning (but she was fine when I went to work that night) to the point where I had to give her pain meds. I've been keeping her clean (she has always slept in her own pee/poop, and has been on Baytril and Metronidazole so I don't think she does it from a uti or anything), and I've been putting silver cream on her, which we used for her skin infection. The swelling has gone down a bit...but not completely (today is day 3). She's still eating a lot, drinking lots of water, pooping, peeing, exploring, etc. So no major changes there. She did swell last time she had an infection, but her skin was very red/raw. She isn't very red now, which is why I'm concerned.


----------



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

Since she sleeps on her pee that could be a problem with bacteria. Does she pee and poop on her wheel at all?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

I had to take her wheel away since she runs until she hurts herself and can't walk.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

I wish I could get her to potty somewhere else :-/ she won a snuggle sack in the Carolina storm hedgeoween contest and she's just going to potty all over it


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if A& D ointment is safe for hedgies? You need a barrier that won't let too much moisture through. I know Desitin is great for human babies but they wouldn't be licking it off, that's why I am thinking A & D might be safe, since it's vitamins A and D.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

The vet gave the go ahead for A&D, but it tends to smother skin and cause a rash. I started using petroleum jelly on her and she was okay. But it wasn't enough so she has silver sulfadiazine cream (which makes her puke if she licks). So it's kinda hard.


----------

